# updated pics on stretch 5 weeks



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are some more pictures of stretch at 5 weeks old he is just starting to eat on his own


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

He is way too cute! Love the last photo, sharing breakie hehe!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute pictures


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's a cutie!!


----------

